
Do you know of any well designed CRM? - bernatfortet
I&#x27;ve tried dozens and none is able to strike a good balance between complexity and simplicity. It seems that none of these tams have good designers. Or maybe it&#x27;s that the problem is to hard&#x2F;complex?(many cos have different needs and is hard to balance all the needs and simplicity)
======
CamTin
In my opinion, the most reasonable path to a productive CRM for most
businesses is to build your own. This is the central tool that non-programmer
users need in your organization, and there's no reasonable way to make a one-
size-fits-all one that makes sense to use-off-the-shelf except perhaps in
certain verticals with well-defined business models (barber shops, dentist
offices, etc.) or with extensive per-business customization (Salesforce).

Super-big businesses can pencil the budget out to make Salesforce and a team
of salesforce admins work (and probably more cost-effectively than the dev/ops
spend necessary to do it in-house). One-man shops can make do with manually
querying databases and using one-off scripts. Everybody else probably needs a
small Rails/Django (or similar) app developed in-house, and some commitment of
dev resources to maintain it.

You mileage may of course vary, but the level of integration a custom CRM app,
no matter how basic, allows, will allow you to do a lot more with a lot less
elsewhere. Support, if you have that, will be massively streamlined. Sales, if
you have that, will probably be massively more productive with a single tool
that pulls in billing information, internal metrics, and all previous
communication in a single place, doubly so if your sales staff is empowered
with some kind of report-builder that they can use without waiting for dev
work to complete.

------
anoncoward111
I don't know. Salesforce Classic seems just fine to me, but I wouldn't pay
money for it.

I generally like a retro and semi-cluttered UI if it is quick and static.

I can't stand animations and anytjing "sleek" and bloated and I also can't
stand anything cartoony.

But maybe I'm just stuck in 2005.

